

How to track an updates to a 3party libraries? - svetlyak40wt

As any software developer, I use many 3-party libraries in my daily job. Mostly, they are python libraries, but I think this theme should be language agnostic.<p>In python, we could store project&#x27;s dependencies in different ways. They could be stated in the setup.py file or in pip&#x27;s requirements.txt file. Some programmers prefer to pin exact version numbers some are not. I&#x27;m belonging to the first group.<p>Although pinning exact version numbers keeps me from accidental update to a backward incompatible versions, it also keeps me from updating (and more importantly from discovering) to a bug&#x2F;security fixes, introduced in these new versions.<p>What do you use to follow 3-party libraries updates? How to solve this problem and keep on a bleeding edge?
======
bjoerns
I'm a Python guy - a 'pip-review' every now is what keeps me in the loop.
Admittedly not very elegant but it does the job.

~~~
bjoerns
apparently yolk -U does the same

~~~
svetlyak40wt
They are doing not exactly what I want. I want to know which changes actually
were introduced in version A.B.C.

------
svetlyak40wt
So, nobody knows the solution?

